# Motherboard DOA ?



## droopyRO (Feb 12, 2020)

I just bought a Ryzen 2700x and an B450 Elite from Gigabyte.
I installed the CPU, RAM, GPU and PSU outside the case and it dose not power on. When i hit the on/off switch on my PSU, the motherboard's LEDs power on for a second then turn off. I tried powering it on with a screwdriver by shorting the red labeled pins, and with the case Power Switch. There is no beep or fans spinning or any LEDs lighting on the mobo.

Is the motherboard dead or am i missing something ? it is my first B450 experience. The PSU, RAM, GPU are all fine since i am writing this from them.
I also tried powering on the B450 without a CPU, RAM, GPU, any other peripherals or storage. I removed the BIOS battery for about 5 minutes and did a clear CMOS without power.
I have only Intel systems around, so i can't check the CPU or B450 separately 
Thanks.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 12, 2020)

Which board is it specifically?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 12, 2020)

new board ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Which board is it specifically?



B450 Elite

List all specific parts you have, more info the better

Try a spare psu, otherwise get to a shop


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybe you forgot to plug in 4/8-pin EPS and/or 24-pin motherboard connector.

The specific issue you detailed usually happens when EPS is disconnected from my experience.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Maybe you forgot to plug in 4/8-pin EPS and/or 24-pin motherboard connector.
> 
> The specific issue you detailed usually happens when EPS is disconnected from my experience.



Perhaps is why I plug in all power headers no matter the system, if there isnt enough I either get high qual adapters or a psu that has all of em


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 12, 2020)

All the parts are in the computer(see System Specs) i am using right now to type this, including the PSU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Board or psu unfortunately.

You had the hsf fully connected too?


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes, if i can assemble this PC i am writing on i can assamble another. 
Both the CPU and mobo were resealed parts, i assumed the vendor tested them before, but it seems this is not the case. Just finished disassembling another PC to get it's PSU. The B450 has the same issue  it sucks since i don't know if it is the CPU or mobo or both. I will RMA tommorow, thanks anyway.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 12, 2020)

doubt its the cpu.
in 20y of BYO and fixing stuff (incl work), its usually the board and/or psu.

did you try powering it up outside the case, just MB with cpu/ram, and power connected?


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 12, 2020)

I also would say it's the mainboard, not the cpu.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 12, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> did you try powering it up outside the case, just MB with cpu/ram, and power connected?


I only tested it outside and yes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> doubt its the cpu.
> in 20y of BYO and fixing stuff (incl work), its usually the board and/or psu.
> 
> did you try powering it up outside the case, just MB with cpu/ram, and power connected?



Yes he bread boarded this system

To know for sure I take it to the shop to verify if that processor is trashed too


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks all, it was the motherboard. Got a B450 Tomahawk instead, works just fine.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

This thread is exactly why I no longer buy Gigabyte boards.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 13, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> This thread is exactly why I no longer buy Gigabyte boards.



Their X570 boards have really good vrms. As far as I know they are the only one who use a PWM controller which is capable of up to 16 real phases for their Aorus Master and their Aorus Xtreme boards, so those are really nice boards. In terms of VRM the best X570 boards out there in my opinion. All others use  doublers or fake phases to get that high.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 13, 2020)

kind of useless if it doesnt work properly.
after this one, i will go back to asus/asrock/msi, as even the cheapest one from msi i had first,
did work properly.
cant say that for the +300$ Aorus Ultra.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 13, 2020)

To be fair, they were both resealead(returned items or whatever you call them) i guess nobody bothered to check it before re-selling it again.
But i got a sweet deal on the CPU, a Ryzen 2700X _50Th Anniversary Edition_, it was ~ 170 $.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 14, 2020)

droopyRO said:


> To be fair, they were both resealead(returned items or whatever you call them) i guess nobody bothered to check it before re-selling it again.
> But i got a sweet deal on the CPU, a Ryzen 2700X _50Th Anniversary Edition_, it was ~ 170 $.



The problem is that I have the same board, it was sitting around for months after I bought it. Decided to use it to update my sister's PC and lo and behold the exact same thing you posted. The only I thing I changed was the MB (As Rock) and everything works fine.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> This thread is exactly why I no longer buy Gigabyte boards.



Its hit or miss with them. That used to be a trend with just GPUs, now its a trend with boards too. And most other things, I reckon.

I'm staying away except for some low budget stuff, because they do excel on that in a way, undercutting quite often and it tends to 'just work'. The biggest warning sign for me are design failures like heatsink fin orientation royally screwing up a card's cooling, using bottom bin VRMs, etc. GB is guilty of it all. And then after they get called out and get shit sales, they 'recover' from it the next gen, make a good line up, and then its back to mediocre or shit again.

The bottom line is that you just never know.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Its hit or miss with them. That used to be a trend with just GPUs, now its a trend with boards too. And most other things, I reckon.
> 
> I'm staying away except for some low budget stuff, because they do excel on that in a way, undercutting quite often and it tends to 'just work'. The biggest warning sign for me are design failures like heatsink fin orientation royally screwing up a card's cooling, using bottom bin VRMs, etc. GB is guilty of it all. And then after they get called out and get shit sales, they 'recover' from it the next gen, make a good line up, and then its back to mediocre or shit again.



It is truly sad considering Gigabyte used to be the best value brand among the big players. Asus has pretty much given up the ghost as well with some of their launches and prices. MSI are great but do make some questionable design choices and as much as it doesn't make sense from a long term PC enthusiasts view, As Rock make the most bullet proof boards for AMD.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> It is truly sad considering Gigabyte used to be the best value brand among the big players. Asus has pretty much given up the ghost as well with some of their launches and prices. MSI are great but do make some questionable design choices and as much as it doesn't make sense from a long term PC enthusiasts view, As Rock make the most bullet proof boards for AMD.



AsRock is killing it with no nonsense and complete line ups. I also like how they use quality VRM throughout. Software wise, not the greatest, but who cares about all the bloat. Just give a functional UEFI and done.

Right now the most stable players are definitely MSI and Asrock. AMD or Intel.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> AsRock is killing it with no nonsense and complete line ups. I also like how they use quality VRM throughout. Software wise, not the greatest, but who cares about all the bloat. Just give a functional UEFI and done.



Agreed the software suite is Spartan at best.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Right now the most stable players are definitely MSI and Asrock. AMD or Intel.



You forgot Asus, their ROG Line is really good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Msi i find laughable.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2020)

i have this exact board and have had 0 issues with it since the day i built my rig.  I do however see quite a few posts about this board on the GB reddits about ppl having issues, guess im just lucky


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i have this exact board and have had 0 issues with it since the day i built my rig.  I do however see quite a few posts about this board on the GB reddits about ppl having issues, guess im just lucky


Fortunate.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 14, 2020)

You sure it had supported bios?

IMHO they don't have flashback features. For older B450s you need first Ryzen gen to up the bios and only then you can plug a new gen.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> You sure it had supported bios?
> 
> IMHO they don't have flashback features. For older B450s you need first Ryzen gen to up the bios and only then you can plug a new gen.


My 2700 installed no problem, was on bios version F5.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 14, 2020)

I would prefer Asus or MSI, it's only my opinion. I always had Asus or MSI boards and Asus for example use really high quality vrm power stages for their X570 boards, even for their TUF line.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 14, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> You sure it had supported bios?
> 
> IMHO they don't have flashback features. For older B450s you need first Ryzen gen to up the bios and only then you can plug a new gen.


Yes it supported Ryzen 2700x since F1 BIOS. https://www.gigabyte.com/ro/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-cpu


eidairaman1 said:


> Msi i find laughable.


Tomahawk Max is laughable ? Buildzoild and HardwareUnboxed both recommend it, sure it dose not have ALC1220 or Intel NIC, but it has a very good VRM for the money ~ 130 $. Got my 2700X to 4.2Ghz with 1.4V no problem.


----------

